# First lathe



## UnicycleBloke (15 Jul 2010)

I'm thinking of treating myself. I've so far turned only a few things, on other people's machines, when opportunities arose. Definitely want to do a lot more.

I've been looking at the Record Power CL3 (could be CL4 if I'm feeling particularly flush) with the bench and bowl attachment. This seems ideal, but I would be interested in advice on other machines of similar quality, or in this price bracket. I don't want to make an expensive mistake.

Cheers


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Jul 2010)

If you stick with the decent makes such as Record, Jet, you can't go far wrong. If for some reason you manage to overcome temptation on the slope and decide turning is not for you they hold their value pretty well. Avoid the Chaiwanese makes. After that you are looking at the more expensive ones such as Vicmarc, VB, Wivamac etc which are lovely lathes but beyond your price range by the sound of it. 

Pete


----------



## Maurice D (15 Jul 2010)

I have just turned my first bowl on my new Record CL3. I am sure you would not be disappointed.


----------



## greybeard (9 Aug 2010)

Agree with all the above, but...........as you might have gathered from browsing this forum one man's lathe is another man's grief machine. 

All I'm saying is keep trying different makes/models/setups until you find one that works best for you. The time investment will pay off.

As you try each new-to-you kit, think about the speed and convenience of changing speed, of changing workpieces, of the way and feel of adjusting rest height, of moving the head/tail stock, etc etc......all just handling stuff, which maybe sounds a bit anal to get focussed on....but if it's - say - not an easy speed change for you, I promise it takes no more than a couple of 'exercises' for you to be muttering!


----------



## SVB (9 Aug 2010)

I'd recommend trying as many as possible before spending your cash.

Where do you live, is there a club nearby?

S


----------



## CHJ (9 Aug 2010)

Welcome to the Forum *UcB*, although as a new turner I doubt you would not be satisfied with one of the Record Lathes SVB's advice to try them and other makes/models before you purchase would be worth while.

If you add your approximate location to your profile it may be possible that a turner or two local to you may be able to give advice or introduce you to other machines.


----------



## big soft moose (9 Aug 2010)

Id also mention that if you do go for the CL3 you can get a variable speed kit to convert it to a CL4 later.

Also check out ebay as you can get some seriously good deals where people sell off loads of kit as a job lot (and for sales on here and on the otherside and on the haven)


----------



## Blister (10 Aug 2010)

Hi UnicycleBloke

I am not a lover of " Record " products , and would avoid any lathe with twin poles / bars for a lathe bed 

My advice is , look for a lathe with a cast iron construction / cast iron bed 

electronic variable speed is very handy :lol: 

Others will have different opinions , but these are mine :wink:


----------



## UnicycleBloke (10 Aug 2010)

Blister":3e3fm3z5 said:


> I am not a lover of " Record " products , and would avoid any lathe with twin poles / bars for a lathe bed



Any particular reasons? 

I like the swivel headstock and the variable speed of the CL4, but I know other machines have these. Though a hobbyist, I want to get something I'm unlikely to need to replace for a long, long while as my skills and ambitions increase, that won't break, and that will hold a reasonable resale value. I generally prefer to buy new kit, though I suppose not much can go wrong with a lathe.

I visited the Peter Child shop, and they recommended the Nova DVR XP. Very nice, but somewhat outside my probable budget. My very first thought was how can I turn off the beep-beep-beep on power up. As a software developer, I suspect I'd be forever cursing the user interface. 

I would love the opportunity to try other machines. I live near Cambridge.

Cheers.


Al


----------



## Blister (10 Aug 2010)

UnicycleBloke":8eh4plwc said:


> Blister":8eh4plwc said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a lover of " Record " products , and would avoid any lathe with twin poles / bars for a lathe bed
> ...




I had a " Beep-Beep-Beep " Nova DVR 3000 , what a pile of " something that falls out of a dogs bum " it was 

Had the Record 5 year guarantee , so when it went wrong , kept giving fault codes and not starting , I phoned Record , who basicly did nothing , other that send my fault codes to Tecknatool the makers , in Canada I believe 

It went on and on and on and on , Then I was told the 5 year guarantee does not apply to the electronics only the cast iron :? 
Records solution to my problem was to sell me a refurbished head unit £850 , although when I asked what was refurbished I was told we dont know , it would be whatever went wrong with it , or a new head unit for something like £1100 + vat , After LOADS of research and speaking to a independent electronics company , who said that Robert Sorby had a room full of faulty units , I sent my head unit to them for testing and it was US , so I asked it they would put the cowpat ( DVR 3000 ) in the skip to save sending it back , The rest of it I deposited at my local council tip in the metal recycling section .

The electronics company suggested it was a bad design to have the inverter control underneath the motor due to , Heat , Vibration, Dust and rubbish getting sucked in , Come to think of it , what other lathe maker fits it all in one box ??????

None that I know of , so are all the other doing it wrong , I think NOT 

Record -- NEVER again , for me anyway :?

Whats your budget for a lathe and what size items do you intend making ? length and diameter

Cheers :wink:


----------



## jpt (10 Aug 2010)

There are several clubs around this area, there is one in Cambridge, one in Ely and the one I belong to in Peterborough. We have several lathes where you can have a go get advice etc if you are interested.

If you would like to try a Hegner let me know you are welcome to pop in for a play.

john


----------



## UnicycleBloke (10 Aug 2010)

Is Blister's experience common? I hadn't found any critical comments about Record or Nova elsewhere. An expensive gadget is OK. An expensive headache is not. Food for thought. 

Budget not very specific, really. I'd initially thought to get the best equipment I could for under £1,000: lathe, tools, sharpening, everything. But catalogues and reviews have a way of making your eyes go wide. At a stretch, I could possibly double budget that if it was better in the long run to do so. 

However, I recognise that I am a beginner: don't want to be one of those guys with the hottest unicycle and the poorest sense of balance, if you know what I mean. Still, I'd rather the limiting factor was me, and not the equipment.

I'm moving house, and still gathering information while the conveyancers drag their feet.

Cheers


Al


----------



## gasmansteve (10 Aug 2010)

Hi Al
I would really advise popping along to your nearest woodturning club even if you don`t join it. I received much useful advice and help from the members of my local club, advice that has saved me a fortune in buying the wrong gear and these people actually use the stuff not sell it, hard to get an unbiased opinion from a dealer.  
Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Aug 2010)

We have a Nova at the club and the motor has packed up a few times, the electrics shorted and were giving people shocks, the bearings went and it has had the motor changed 2x at least. I think the problems are with the newer ones which, to the best of my knowledge are now made in Chaiwan. The older versions are supposed to be excellent from all accounts. For a first lathe I personally would go for an older, solid lathe unless money is no object

Pete


----------



## penman (10 Aug 2010)

Hi UcB

I have a CL4 and have used it for over 3 years without any problems. I have used it for everything from miniature chess pieces (5mm) tall up to 16"platters and walking sticks without any sign of trouble.

Malcolm


----------



## big soft moose (10 Aug 2010)

UnicycleBloke":1yucrnsq said:


> Is Blister's experience common? I hadn't found any critical comments about Record or Nova elsewhere.



I dont know about the record lathes but i had a nightmare with a record scrollsaw - the whole sorry saga can be found in the scrolling board but the short version is that their quality control sucked like a ten dollar Peach


----------



## SVB (10 Aug 2010)

I must admit to not being a record fan either for the following reasonsnote these observations are from using a school lathe that probably does not have the tlc that a home unit would benefit from so keep that in mind):

1) Twin bed bars - PITA compared to cast iron alternative, the banjo supporting the tool rest keeps sticking and has to be walked up and down rather than slides nicely.

2) Twin bed bars - they seem to have little mass to absorb vibration compated to cast iron alternative - try to find a recond owner without a pile of junk under the lathe providing extra mass!

3) No 1 morse taper and 3/4" x 16 tpi headstock (and 1 mt tailstock) always looks very little compated to 1"x 8 or M33. (However, I have never heard of this being a problem, just a subjective comment).

4) Having to keep oiling the headstock bearings - always managed to get oil onto hands and then work via tools / workshop kit. Probably me being clumsy but I did try hard not to make a mess!

5) Lathe I used did not have cam locking controls - another PITA (altough I think new units have this sorted as standard now??)

6) Solid headstock spindle meaning the thread protector is essential else you cannot remove the drive centre (you will forget only once - another PITA factor) and also preventing the easy use of a vaccum chuck at a later date without an adapter which will extend the mounting overhang (see small headstock spindle comment!!).

7) No direct experiance of problems myself but a search on the forums will reveal other issues which seem to coincide with a relocation of the manufacturing plant (but probably the happy customers do not post - normal story......)

On the good side, I think a 5 yr warrenty is probably the best out there in terms of length (although I am a little worried if I only covers the metal bits as I think I would take the risk after 12 mths on a block of cast iron or length of rod).

If it were my money, and circ £1k will buy you a very nice set of kit, I would be tempted to look towards Jet (probably variable belt for your budget) or probably I would give serious consideration to the Axminster AWVSWL1200 which has variable speed and looks a really nice unit (although I have never used one myself). 

I would have recommended streching the budget to a Vicmarc 175SH lathe a while ago but the exchange rate is making Vicmarc quite an expensive option at the moment so probably a stretch too far although a top item if a used example came up.

Anyway, I hope the above is useful- as I say the comments on the record are only my opinion / experiance and it is based on a school lathe so may not be representative but may give you some points to think about.

BRgds
Simon


----------



## Jenx (10 Aug 2010)

I'm another that is no fan of anything 'Record'.
Its hard to put the finger on it - but the stuff just doesn't 'feel' right.

There are others who love it, and thats fine too..... horses for courses n'all.


I remember the wisdom of Cornucopia some time back on a similar question.... and he said...

"Buy the best you can afford".

and that seems to be sound advice. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Blister (11 Aug 2010)

Record seem to pick up the pieces along the way 

The CL range was formerly made by CORONET now made by ?? and sold by Record complete with a colour change from Blue to Green 

Also , the Woodfast range is now re badged to record power , along with a colour change to Green , I also think they are now made in China :? 

So , with the Nova range being made by Technatool in Canada , what do Record power make , Design , Develop ?????? as far as I can see nothing 

Just act as the middle men in the UK


----------



## dannykaye (11 Aug 2010)

I like the fox, if you can get to nottingham you are welcome to have a play.


----------



## UnicycleBloke (11 Aug 2010)

Jenx":16sxev2x said:


> "Buy the best you can afford".



This is what I'm trying to do. The difficulty seems to be in identifying what is best for the money I have. :-( I'll leave my savings in the mattress until I'm sure.

Would it be fair to say there is an element of swings and roundabouts in this? 


Al


----------



## SVB (11 Aug 2010)

UnicycleBloke":3ef26ino said:


> Would it be fair to say there is an element of swings and roundabouts in this?



And a great number of slippery slopes!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


(Sorry - forum in joke, couldn't resist it)

S


----------



## Mark Hancock (11 Aug 2010)

Blister":3mx5vprm said:


> Record seem to pick up the pieces along the way
> 
> The CL range was formerly made by CORONET now made by ?? and sold by Record complete with a colour change from Blue to Green



The original Coronet Lathes (CL) were green. Turned blue by Record when they bought them and later back to green.

My first lathe was the Coronet No 3 (Record CL3) and I turned professionally on that for 8 (?) years. It was a great lathe, very versatile and capable of turning some very large pieces (24 inch diameter 8 inches deep one time) and that was before variable speed :lol:


----------



## The Shark (11 Aug 2010)

Hi Al,

I am a relative newbie at woodturning.

My first lathe was a very old Myford ML8 which got me started ok. It's motor gave up the ghost at the same time as I got a bit of a rebate from the tax man, so I was able to upgrade.
After taking much advice, both from on here and at the club I attend, I plumped for a Record CL 4 (variable speed) with cam lock, bench, and bowl turning attachment. This package used up my budget :roll: 

I have to say I am very happy with my lathe, and can't see me wanting to upgrade anytime soon.

If you want to know anything specific about the CL4, PM me.

Malc 

P.S. In my experience, if you ask half a dozen woodturners for an opinion, you'll get half a dozen different opinions :lol:


----------



## Maurice D (11 Aug 2010)

I have a Record CL 3 having upgraded from a DML lathe. I am very happy with it because it does what I bought it for, to turn wood. I haven't had any problems with either lathe and the CL3 is within most peoples budget which in this day and age is very important.


----------



## John. B (12 Aug 2010)

If you can afford a CL4, I'd have a look at an Axminster AWVSWL 1200.
For £80.00 more you'll get a lathe that IMHO is three times better.
Has a spec higher than a JET 1642 costing £468.00 more.
I've had one for about a year now, and I think it's far superior to our club Graduates.

John. B


----------



## Jaco (15 Aug 2010)

big soft moose":ktnxkfq9 said:


> -- the whole sorry saga can be found in the scrolling board but the short version is that their quality control sucked like a ten dollar Peach[/quote:ktnxkfq9 said:
> 
> 
> > AND, Sir, What were you doing with a $10.00 Peach??
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blister (15 Aug 2010)

Jaco":2dbq4i20 said:


> big soft moose":2dbq4i20 said:
> 
> 
> > -- the whole sorry saga can be found in the scrolling board but the short version is that their quality control sucked like a ten dollar Peach[/quote:2dbq4i20 said:
> ...


----------



## big soft moose (15 Aug 2010)

Blister":1ze3148s said:


> Jaco":1ze3148s said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":1ze3148s said:
> ...


----------



## Joelondon (15 Aug 2010)

I was in exactly the same conundrem (is that spelt right?) when looking for my first Lathe.

I was wanting shiney new as I thought it would give me backing etc.

the advise on here was great and I ended up with a lovely huge Hegner HDB200XL with all the add on and upgrades, for a price just above the new mid to high Records/Axminsters.

Now here is an offer as such

due to a massive lifestyle change ( in process of splitting with fiance and now having to comprehend a life without a shed) I MAY (I say may as a lot will be discussed worked on and big life choices) be selling this all in, along with some other tools potentially.

as you are in the research process and mention some time delay, let me know if you (or anyone on here) are interested at any point in the future.

Ultimately I may get lucky and be able to keep it all, I may not, as said I have a lot of life decisions to make (you can tell it wasn't my decision) so watch this space.

irrespective of my offer - I can only reccomend keeping in mind a second hand top machine over a shiney new far east model.

it is going to be painful giving up this new found hobby.

all the best

Joe


----------



## Blister (15 Aug 2010)

Joelondon":2l6o2lc2 said:


> I was in exactly the same conundrem (is that spelt right?) when looking for my first Lathe.
> 
> I was wanting shiney new as I thought it would give me backing etc.
> 
> ...



Joe 

Sorry to here your news  

You should have no problem selling the lathe as you say it a good machine in good condition as well , so not much use by the original owner

Hope it works out for the better any you can keep your kit


----------



## UnicycleBloke (15 Aug 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear your news, Joe. Ironically, getting splat from the wife is the occasion for me taking up this hobby! I hope you don't have to give up the Hegner. I've seen one close up, and it's the business. Some of your mates have sheds, right?

I've been grateful for all the advice and experiences people have offered in this thread. I think I am now much better informed. And, as it happens, I have today bought a Tyme Avon from another member of the group. I think this just what I need for now. I'm still waiting to move house, so I won't have space to spin it up for a while. :-(


Al


----------

